# Could Anyone Measure Their Seiko 5 For Me?



## aesmith (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi,

I'm having trouble getting straight answers about the sizes of watches offered for sale both new and second hand. Even current models, some dealers say its 34mm wide, others say the exact same model is 40mm!

I was hoping that some members here could let me know what size their Seiko 5s are (and the model of course) then if I see that model offered, I'll know what size its going to actually be. Does this make any sense?

Thanks, Tony S


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

aesmith said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm having trouble getting straight answers about the sizes of watches offered for sale both new and second hand. Even current models, some dealers say its 34mm wide, others say the exact same model is 40mm!
> 
> ...


BODY OF WATCH IS 37MM WIDE 43MM LONG FACE IS 30MM.THICKNESS OF GLASS BACK SEIKO 5 12MM


----------



## aesmith (Aug 7, 2009)

Haggis said:


> BODY OF WATCH IS 37MM WIDE 43MM LONG FACE IS 30MM.THICKNESS OF GLASS BACK SEIKO 5 12MM


Cheers. You don't know what model that is do you?


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

7s26-0480 f


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi

Three fives here and all three are different, the lug sizes are (L to R)18, 20, 22mm..










There are so many different models/sizes of Seiko 5's that i don't think any one person has one of each :thumbsup:

John 

BTW, the mil style one is around 38mm dia but there is a new model out at 40mm..


----------



## aesmith (Aug 7, 2009)

Cheers. My original question was badly worded, I can see. I understand that the different models are likely to be different sizes. What I meant to say was that I'm finding that one dealer might say a particular model is 34mm, but another says *the same* model is 40mm. With a another current model, one dealer says 31mm and another 38mm!

I thought it might help to have some real examples, so that if those particular models come up then I'll know their sizes.


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

Seiko 5 Sportsmatic 6618-9990 (from January 1966) - case is 37mm across; 42mm lug end to lug end; acrylic is ~33mm across; 19mm strap width.

Seiko 5 Automatic 7S26-0060 (from August 2000) - case is 37mm across; 43mm lug end to lug end; crystal is ~28mm across; 19mm strap width.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

aesmith said:


> Cheers. My original question was badly worded, I can see. I understand that the different models are likely to be different sizes. What I meant to say was that I'm finding that one dealer might say a particular model is 34mm, but another says *the same* model is 40mm. With a another current model, one dealer says 31mm and another 38mm!
> 
> I thought it might help to have some real examples, so that if those particular models come up then I'll know their sizes.


So you're asking about CURRENTLY MADE models, not Seiko 5s from the past.

You might ... try blogs that review them (yeomanseiko for instance), or Seiko directly.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

The difference will be that some will measure with the crown included, some will measure just the case width....


----------



## aesmith (Aug 7, 2009)

David Spalding said:


> So you're asking about CURRENTLY MADE models, not Seiko 5s from the past.


I was really thinking about both, but the discrepancies are more blatant with new models sold by professional dealers, they really should know better. Second hand I have for example seen watches referred to or marked on the back as 7009-3100 (so should be the same, yes?) but with very different sizes claimed.

Why do I care, its just that I don't like over large watches. My normal watch is 34mm, which is OK, but my "emergency" Lorus is 37mm and I find that a little too bulky. In any case, what's the point of making them bigger? Generally the dial is the same size and the extra bulk is just metal around the sides serving no purpose at all. (I'm speaking solely about the Seiko 5s here, not their divers or military or other things that have a bigger dial as well).


----------



## aesmith (Aug 7, 2009)

jasonm said:


> The difference will be that some will measure with the crown included, some will measure just the case width....


That's a good point, I've always asked them for the width of the case, not just the dial but not including the crown.


----------

